# Zombie ammo suppliers



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I have been hearing about Zombie ammo alot more lately and I thought that I would see if I could get some. While searching the internet, I came across a site that I haven't heard of before called LuckyGunner.com and checked them out a little bit. Their prices seem to be quite good, well, good compared to here in Canada. 

I didn't find any of the Hornady Zombie-Max ammo, but, the rest of their supplies looks alright and they also do bulk orders (mostly for other dealers and law enforcement) which might be something other preppers would be interested in.

I haven't had any experience in ordering ammo from the US into Canada, is there anything that I need to know before doing so?


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

CdnMtlHd said:


> I have been hearing about Zombie ammo alot more lately and I thought that I would see if I could get some. While searching the internet, I came across a site that I haven't heard of before called LuckyGunner.com and checked them out a little bit. Their prices seem to be quite good, well, good compared to here in Canada.
> 
> I didn't find any of the Hornady Zombie-Max ammo, but, the rest of their supplies looks alright and they also do bulk orders (mostly for other dealers and law enforcement) which might be something other preppers would be interested in.
> 
> I haven't had any experience in ordering ammo from the US into Canada, is there anything that I need to know before doing so?


I know that people trying to take certain gun parts over the boarder have been arrested for violation of some anti terrorist act. I also know that the shipping cost to Canada is 2 to 3 times shipping costs in the US.


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

A friend of mine told me that he brings all kinds of gun-stuff across the border and that next time he crosses I should put in an order for him to bring across. He told me that as long as I don't fill his entire pickup truck with gun stuff, he should be alright bringing it across without any hassles. 

It is getting close to branding-time at his place on the borderlands, that is when he makes a run south to bring back supplies for the branding weekend (you know, shots for the animals, bullets for the friends and booze to round-things-out) :2thumb:


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Zombie ammo*

The only way you can better the Lucky Gunner ammo prices is buying at a gun show. Gun shows in this area do not charge sales tax, and shipping, I would assume, is included in the sale price. Last month, I bought 500 rounds of 9mm Luger, FMJ, steel case, made in Russia, for $100.00 cash at a gun show. That price competes/beats the Lucky Gunner price. I think the steel cases are not reloadable.:scratch

I have no idea if Canada has gun shows, so I may be talking through my hat.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

horseman1946, here in Calgary, we have approx. 4 per year, RedDeer (the next major town north) has 2 a year, Lethbridge (next major town to the east) has a couple. I have been to many of them, and, find that the prices at the gun-shows seem to be higher ( :gaah: ) than what I can spend at Walmart, BassProShops, CanadianTire, etc.

CdnMtlHd, I heard that Wholesale Sports in Calgary (their head-office / store) is bringing in the ZombieMax ammo, but, I haven't heard any specifics on what they are planning on stocking when they do get it in. I also heard that some mail-order suppliers out of BC are now shipping the Zombie-stuff.

What I have heard is that the accuracy-rate is extremely high - pistol-groups of under 2" vs with other ammo the groups being 5" or so. Lots of people are talking about getting the Zombie ammo for hunting, but, steel-cased so not reloadable ...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I'm not sure if you want the zombie ammo for a gift but for stocking up it doesn't have any better performance than regular plus p ammo. In fact, winchester ranger has better performance specs and is much cheaper. If there is a canadian zombie infestation you would tell us wouldn't you eh???


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> Well I'm not sure if you want the zombie ammo for a gift but for stocking up it doesn't have any better performance than regular plus p ammo. In fact, winchester ranger has better performance specs and is much cheaper. If there is a canadian zombie infestation you would tell us wouldn't you eh???


I am worried about the Zombie PolarBears ... them beasties get really nasty! :sssh:


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I am worried about the Zombie PolarBears ... them beasties get really nasty! :sssh:


Nothing a Marlin 45-70 won't resolve


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was kinda jokin' about the PolarBear thing - and then I read this article in the newspaper

http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/ca...-home-in-northern-newfoundland-145085545.html



> GOOSE COVE, NEWFOUNDLAND AND LABRADOR -- Fifty-five-year-old Louis Reardon got the shock of his life early Thursday when he leaped out of bed to his son's cries of "Polar bear!" as a large male bear broke into their home in northern Newfoundland.
> 
> "He had the door busted open to the dining room with his two front paws and his head in through the door," Reardon said from tiny Goose Cove, just south of St. Anthony, N.L.
> 
> ...


That little bear was probably just a cub - a yearling looking for someone to play with because it was bored ....


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

He was just looking to play a little hockey eh?? Too bad about shooting him.....shoulda taken him to tim hortons don't you know!!


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I just heard that story about the polarbear from a coworker this morning. Wow


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

My question would have to be "What's the point?"

I mean, yeah, having "Zombie Ammo" is cool SOUNDING and all, but what benefit does it offer me over my regular loads? More rapid expansion? Faster? Harder hitting? Armor Piercing? 

What I'm asking is, why pay nearly a dollar a bullet (9mm) when you can get more than twice as much in JHP for the same price?

Is it because it says Zombie in the name?

I mean, don't get me wrong, the Zombie Apocalypse is probably my FAVORITE (if somewhat unlikely) :shtf: scenario, but I'm just failing to see why these bullets are better than what's in my magazine right now...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

From the reports I heard, it is just a better-shooting-ammo. Some reports have said that regular ammo in a pistol might get you 5" groupings and the Zombie-ammo is getting you 2" groupings (same gun, same shooter, same day, same bench-rest, etc). Something about the ammo makes it shoot better and more accurate. 

Now, I also heard that it is steel-shell'd instead of brass so you can't reload, but, if you are huntin' zombies, you are not pickin' up the brass afterwards.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> From the reports I heard, it is just a better-shooting-ammo. Some reports have said that regular ammo in a pistol might get you 5" groupings and the Zombie-ammo is getting you 2" groupings (same gun, same shooter, same day, same bench-rest, etc). Something about the ammo makes it shoot better and more accurate.
> 
> Now, I also heard that it is steel-shell'd instead of brass so you can't reload, but, if you are huntin' zombies, you are not pickin' up the brass afterwards.


Steel Shell is an automatic turn off for me. Sorry, if I'm shooting zombies, you'd best BELIEVE as soon as I clear the room, I'm getting as much of my brass back as I can-ammo is at a PREMIUM after the :shtf:.

As far as the groupings, it just sounds like they're loading it the way that a fella what reloads would load it. I still can't justify the cost of it over the regular.

Then again, I don't normally shoot anything that's not Federal anyway...


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

The hornady zombie max (atleast in 9mm) is the same as the hornady critical defense rounds. Both hollow points same grain. The only differences are the zombie max have a green plug on top of bullet and the critical defense have red plug. The zombie max i bought are in brass, while the critical defense i have are steel. And they both cost 22.99 a box of 25 at the store i shop at. So as long as your shop isnt trying to up the price just because of zombie packaging, u might as well buy those. I have never have a issue with either feeding or jamming. Good defense rounds.


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

They even give u zombie tips on the back of the box haha


----------



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

I just looked on the hornady website and it says the critical defense rounds/shells are nickel plated. Does that mean nickel plated steel or brass? Hmm, got me looking into the differences in their zombie ammo now.


----------

